# DISREGARD POST



## ZuZuPetals (Nov 9, 2021)

Apparently you can’t delete a post -____-


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 9, 2021)

Just breathing. You won’t see movement till usually 200+ days at the very earliest.


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Nov 9, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Just breathing. You won’t see movement till usually 200+ days at the very earliest.


Hi Elizabeth I’m aware of when you see movement that’s why I’m wondering why she was uncomfortable and definitely having one side become larger then the other followed by her reactions. It wouldn’t let me upload the entire video but wondering if my date might be off


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 9, 2021)

Lopsided may occur earlier and she may just be uncomfortable with increasing weight. I wouldn’t worry too much. Unless you have reason to believe your dates are wrong. Standing with one leg cocked like that also tends to cause a more lopsided look.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 9, 2021)

I’m hoping this mare is in foal but i do not believe she is. Even if she is she would be she’d only be about a month further than yours. But see how just turning her head and one leg forward completely throws her out of whack.


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Nov 9, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I’m hoping this mare is in foal but i do not believe she is. Even if she is she would be she’d only be about a month further than yours. But see how just turning her head and one leg forward completely throws her out of whack.


WHEN DID MY MARE TURN HER HEAD LIKE THAT her head remained the same entirely and my view is straight behind her yours is off to the side


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 9, 2021)

I’m sorry I’m not trying to upset you. Genuinely trying to help. I was using my mare as an example how small things can exaggerate lopsided ness. Seems I keep upsetting you I’ll just leave you be. Wish you well!


----------

